# Smoke for transferring swarm from trap to hive?



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

I looked for a thread on this but couldn't find anything. This is my second year keeping bees and first year swarm trapping. I had 5 traps out that were 5 frame deep nucs that I built over winter. I caught 2 swarms over the weekend and brought one back tonight since I seen some pollen being brought in and set it on my hive stand. I'm planning on trasferring them to a 10 frame deep in the morning. What I'm wondering is if using smoke is recommended for the transfer? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm going to assume not for the less stressing them the better


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Is there honey for them to eat?


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

The way i see it, reasonable amounts of smoke reduces their stress. Enough to break up the alarm pheromone. My $0.02 is have a lit smoker nearby, and transfer them the best you can without puffing them, but use it if needed.

What ST John is asking is also a consideration. When you smoke the bees they tend to go fill their bellies with honey in case their home is on fire and they have to move -- I'm sure you know this already, i just don't like assuming someone knows something -- So if you pour on the smoke and they don't have any stores, that may be an issue for them. 

Have the smoker at the ready to calm both you and them, use it if you need, and i sure wish my traps caught swarms this year....!


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

There should be no honey since I started with brood comb. I appreciate the help. I'll have the smoker lit and ready just in case they start getting a little angry.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Smoke IMO is overused especially on a new hive such as a swarm. Like stated earlier have it ready just in case. Swarms are pretty stressed out as it is until they are settled after a week or so.


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

Just finished up the transfer and it went pretty well. Had to cut a little comb that was out of place. Looked real good inside about 3 frames of eggs and 2 with nectar and pollen.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

>What I'm wondering is if using smoke is recommended for the transfer?

Yes I would, but only a little, it takes very little to keep them calm.

Some feral survivors can be touchy a small amount of smoke can go a long way. 

Be carful transporting, New swarm traps with foundationless frames are brittle (gravel roads), so I put the traps on the seat next to me, no problems since.


----------



## DaisyNJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Lot depends on their demeanor at the time. When I did a recent transfer of swarm, I did the following

1. Set them in the shade for them to settle and cool down (specially in hot weather)
2. Mist them lightly with 1:1 sugar water, so they are busy doing stuff
3. Have smoker lit and on the side... light smoke in the air helps
4. Ofcourse suite up to your taste, but face protection is strongly recommended
5. Transfer them gently but swiftly and close up hive

Just realized you already did it.. congratulations


----------



## NAC89 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks all for the help. The bees were very calm so I didn't even need the smoke. They've seemed to have settled in nicely. Off to get the second trap here soon and hive them in the morning.


----------

